# Hugo - Pug 3yrs old Essex



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Im currently fostering a male pug called Hugo. Hes an ex stud dog that wasnt doing his job so was unwanted. For full info see here Dogs - Pro Dogs Direct

Ive only had him since yesterday but so far hes been the sweetest boy, so gentle, all he wants is someone to love him. He will need lots of TLC because of his eyes and the fact he isnt used to home life, he didnt even understand a blanket was for him last night. He has calluses on the sides of his back feet so i assume hes used to a hard floor as a bed . I will update this when ive had him a little longer.

This was him earlier today, he spent most of his day laying on that blanket.









Interested in adopting Hugo see here Dogs - Pro Dogs Direct

Pugs arent the breed for everyone so please do your research.


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Pending homecheck report Hugo will have a new home with my good friend and her pug Suki


----------



## hippo011 (Aug 28, 2012)

We are a family who are searching for a pug and we are interested in your ad for rehoming hugo. Are you able to give us any more information about him?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

Hippo011 Are you still hunting for a pug? You won't be able to send a personal message, until you have made 25 reples here.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

Pair of pugs, 5 and 6 yrs age, friendly Yoshi and Kiya fostered in Aldershot, Hants Find on dogsblog.com


----------



## eve111 (Nov 17, 2011)

nn


----------



## catherine09 (May 10, 2014)

This post was originally in 2012. Think Hugo may have found a new home by now


----------

